# Mobo snail!!



## Antney (Mar 26, 2018)

I got this at estate auction, rare mobo snail, I never knew they made a snail?? This one is in awesome condition of paint! Any input on value would be nice too...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 26, 2018)

I used to own a Mobo pony.
Your snail is worth around $300-400


----------

